# Jumping, running, and flinching



## JeaNet (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello, 
Tonight when I got Twiggy out of her cage she was acting out of the ordinary. Usually she is kinda mellow and sometimes she's active but she always friendly and easy to pick up and handle. Even when she's huffy it's usually not for long and will relax if left alone. But tonight she was very hyper and almost aggressive. She never balled up but she almost lunged at my fingers like she was going to bite when they were near her and then retreated back. Almost shuffling around. Then when I left her she wanted to just run around. She didn't want to be touched. I put her back and she ate her food right away. So maybe she was hungry but I've never seen her so crazy. I gave her a mealworm when she was out. Has anyone experienced their hedgehog act like this? I'll see how she is tomorrow and if it continues I'll get her checked by vet. I've never seen her act so erratic. She's still using wheel and eating/drinking like usual.
Thanks!


----------



## Hedgemom7 (Jan 30, 2019)

Maybe she's just having a bad day? The other day my little guy was acting very huffy and tried nipping at my fingers any chance he got. I've come to think that some days he just doesn't want my company! On those days, I'll just do my daily checkup on him and make sure he's healthy, and then just let him go back to doing whatever he wants. How long have you had her? I would say if everything else is normal, she should be okay!


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

My boy's usually like this when he's in a bad mood. And he's usually in a bad mood when I don't sleep in the same room as him. If I go to my cousin's dad's girlfriend's house for a sleepover, the next day when I get back, he wants to destroy me. But the next day after the bad temper, he's chill again. Probably just a bad mood, woke up on the wrong side of bed, etc.


----------



## JeaNet (Oct 22, 2018)

Haha, okay at least I am not alone! I've had her since October and she is five months old now. My boyfriend has been spending more time with her lately since he moved in and she wasn't trying to nibble him as much me. She would smell his hand and just want to walk away but with me if she smelled me she would try to nibble me and start shuffling and popping around. 
Brooke Lancelot- I was thinking maybe like your hedgehog she is a little annoyed I haven't been giving her as much attention lately! I just wanted her to bond with my bf too. 
We'll see how she is tonight- fingers crossed!!

Thanks!


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

I wish you luck! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Are there new smells ?? Have you used anything like a handcream on your hands thats new ?? Differnt deoderant ?? New washing powder on clothes ?? A new smell in the room ?? 
They can get a bit like this with new smells that are unfamiliar to them, and if its a smell on you she may be unsettled by it and then is acting out. 
Or she's very annoyed at you for not spending much time with her ad giving her to your boyfriend more.


----------



## JeaNet (Oct 22, 2018)

I did have new lotion on my hands, I washed it after she started nibbling and used the same hand wash I normally do but she was still very grumpy with me.
She was used to spending time with my bf sporadically when he came over but she's used to spending time with me alone. Sometimes when it's 2 of us at once, she gets a little nervous but when it was just me she would be very relaxed. That is why I gave her a little space when she was with him. Maybe it was too much space?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Could be a mixture of both. When I get Holly to bond with my mum I stay near and talk but my mum is the one holding it. It started off slow and then gradually got more often. And then now I can walk away with her being upset.

The hand loation even tho you think you washed it off, probably still left a little smell that day so she still reacted to it in that way.


----------



## JeaNet (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks!!! Next time I'll save the lotion for after I handle her. I think it was too much too soon, that might be what upset her.


----------



## JeaNet (Oct 22, 2018)

Good new, Twiggy loves me again!! (for now, haha). Last night she snuggled with me, she huffed a little but her usual. I am so happy!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Thats great !! Good to know she loves you again.


----------

